# Looking for a story



## jacobrexguardado (Feb 25, 2017)

I remember reading a story about a man and his wife moving to a small town and the women all seem to gain weight. The husband eventually finds out some sort of demon was responsible.


----------



## jojoabc123 (Feb 26, 2017)

Believe it's called "the harvest"


----------



## Coop (Feb 28, 2017)

Indeed it was. By Joel.http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99387


----------



## Joel (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice to see people still remember it


----------



## jojoabc123 (Mar 20, 2017)

It was an excellent and we'll written story. We'll remember


----------

